# LOM - Lucapa Diamond Company



## noirua (7 December 2007)

A boardroom radio interview with the Executive Director of Lonrho Mining Limited, Mr William Burberry:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/LOM/2496/37441

Interview follows a successful placing of A$4 million in the form of a European Institutional placement.  An AIM LSE listing is due to follow.  Discussion on the company's Lulo Diamond Concession in Angola.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2008)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

A Boardroom Radio report from LOM concerning the finalising of Airborne Surveys and receives Government approval...

http://www.brr.com.au/event/40511


----------



## fonterra (21 February 2008)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

LOM seems to be very close to breakout from 0.32 if its a good day.

What do ppl think? We got any chartists here?


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2008)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*



fonterra said:


> LOM seems to be very close to breakout from 0.32 if its a good day.
> 
> What do ppl think? We got any chartists here?



Yeah, 32 looks to be important. Pretty scrappy chart though and thinly traded. Volume up a little, so has potential..


----------



## noirua (2 May 2008)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Boardroom Radio interview with Mr William Burbury - Exec Director. "Identifies an estimated 160 Kimberlite pipes from Airborne Surveys in Angola":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/45209


----------



## Santob (24 August 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

The weekly chart on *LOM* is looking mighty fine!


----------



## Synergy (26 August 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Waiting waiting...

The chart is a cracker, and for me if it could get past 3.6c it could really fly. I wouldn't be surprised if it doubled from these levels.

It's going to run out of room in that triangle in about a week so not too long to wait. Yesterday was very encouraging too, 3.0c was exposed on the depth for most of the day but noone touched it.


----------



## Synergy (2 September 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

All the stars have aligned and we've got a picture perfect breakout.

Strong close into 3.7c sets it up well for the coming days. 

I'll be looking for it to stay above 3.4c (blue line) in the short term and the rising green line longer term.


----------



## sambek (12 September 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Watch this stock go to 8 cents, once it breaks 10cent it should be plain sailing to 14cents... then up up and away....

Very positive fundementals to this company and massive upside on the production results which we hope should be out by the end of this month


----------



## Synergy (10 October 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Any thoughts on the charts? 

News on initial diamond digging is now a week overdue. Thoughts elsewhere suggest it's still well undervalued if they find diamonds.


----------



## sambek (11 October 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Be nice for it to consolidate for a few days at this level, however an announcement this week will more than likley see it extend further.. IMHO
going by the chart, my first target is 8 cents but I am more than confident with good news that we will see 14 cents before too long.

My thoughts only


----------



## Synergy (12 October 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

There's no doubting the ability of these guys to generate hype.

Todays ann stating that manual stockpile sorting has been halted until more security arrives on site to oversee it. Interestingly the ann was non price sensitive, even though it might as well have been titled "Diamonds, Diamonds and MORE Diamonds!".

Either that, or they haven't found any because they suspect that the sorters are stealing them all.

One or the other i guess...


----------



## sambek (12 October 2010)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

I wouldn't call it Hype - rather stroke of birlliance from Miles Kennedy.. well on our way to 14cents -


----------



## 111sharetrader (8 January 2011)

*lonrho mining starting to heat up*

The sp is looking strong as of late with buyers building.
Lom is expecting a xray flow sorter to arrive on site soon and this will speed up the diamond recovery rate as hand sorting is slow and many smaller diamonds are missed.
Not many investors know about lom and the lulo consesion in angola.
There is up to 180 untouched and mostly not eroaded kimberlite pipes and it is believed by many that the source of the diamonds in the area arround lulo is on the lulo ground.
In the past more than 10,000 artisanal alluvial miners mined the exposed calonda formation gravels with most of the shallow buried calonda formation still untouched,this is what lom is targeting at the moment.
The untouched kimberlite pipes are huge and some of the bigest in the world and it is said that this is the best ground in the world.
To date all diamonds found have been large and of gem quality,most over 2crts in size with the bigest so far being 22.5crts.
Lonrho plans to mine the alluvials to pay for a large drilling program,it has been said at company meetings that lom expects to make a lot of money out of the alluvials and get rich out of the kimberlites.
It is early stages at the moment and there is little results to date but when the xray flow sorter gets on site the results will be comming in fast.
Time will tell but I believe lom is going to be a billion dollar company and it may be sooner than later.
In my opinion 2011 is going to be the year that millionaires will be made by investing in lom and im going to be one of them.
Pso some research on lom and the lulo ground and you may come to the same conclusion.


----------



## pixel (10 August 2011)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

It's been very quiet in here...
For the first time, I find some evidence of accumulation, and the MACD study looks Bullish as well. Seems some of the bigger Brokers begin to take notice - I see a buy from Paterson.
If it's good enough for them, I reckon it's good enough for me.
Very speccie of course, so DYOR.


----------



## yarrabah (5 April 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

ex RIO Gordon Gilchrist joins the LOM. Three or four months before the dry season takes over and drills hit the grounds. Watching. Any thoughts? 

March 27th, 2012: 
LONRHO MINING LIMITED (ASX: LOM) is pleased to announce that former Rio Tinto 
Diamonds Managing Director, Gordon Gilchrist, has joined the Company as NonExecutive Chairman.

The appointment of Mr Gilchrist comes as Lonrho Mining embarks on the exciting 
kimberlite exploration phase at its Lulo Diamond Concession in Angola


----------



## mr. jeff (6 April 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Certainly some action coming in, whether it is sustained remains to be seen, but a significant number of trades has kept it in many traders minds, and looking at the new volume that has arrived certainly is suggestive of things happening with LOM.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*



mr. jeff said:


> Certainly some action coming in, whether it is sustained remains to be seen, but a significant number of trades has kept it in many traders minds, and looking at the new volume that has arrived certainly is suggestive of things happening with LOM.




The April flurry was only short-lived, Mr J;
but after another test of the Lows, we might see another little bounce. 




the announced intensified drill campaign: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01317727
may be creating some renewed interest.
I've added a few...


----------



## pixel (17 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

That's what one may call a bounce


----------



## pixel (17 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

... and now, a trading halt, pending exploration upgrade:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01323884

Wouldn't it be nice if they'd found a few 20ct rocks in the gravel


----------



## yarrabah (20 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

Yeah, i started a position in this one back in April and added along the way. Went to AGM as well. They had a nice big smile and grinned like a cat. The usual talk about sitting on something good. I was/am skeptical, heard it all before. 

Lonhro Africa (UK Listed), the major shareholder have been selling out of late, which didn't look too good. But they have just bought an ailrline in Afica and that soaks up a bit of money. Also they made some bad financial decisions in the last few years, so selling up LOM at their lowest maybe another. 

Anyone we shall see tomorrow if the 100M traded in 1.5 hrs was a pump/dump or something with substance. One other point - The largest diamond mine (value wise) in the world is 150 km's NE and is valued at 2B. If this comes in a fraction of that than the current market cap of 28M has a bit of growing. They have another 64 possible Kimberlites to drill after this, the first one.


----------



## Vader (21 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*



pixel said:


> ... and now, a trading halt, pending exploration upgrade:
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if they'd found a few 20ct rocks in the gravel
> 
> View attachment 48628




131.5 Carat Diamond Discovered at Lulo

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120821/pdf/4284ky50p36c9f.pdf


----------



## pixel (21 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*



Vader said:


> 131.5 Carat Diamond Discovered at Lulo
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120821/pdf/4284ky50p36c9f.pdf




Well, I didn't expect that size; but the Market seems to have expected even more...





Not sure if the gap is about to be closed - if it is, I'm there with a bid.
(glad I only sold a few of my holdings into Friday's rally.)


----------



## Synergy (21 August 2012)

*Re: LOM - Lonrho Mining*

They're a tough mob to please that's for sure.

I'd be keen to know how much of todays selling was Lonrho Africa continuing their selling?

Either way though, I'm not too unhappy with todays price action. Given that we're probably at least a few weeks away from any kimberlite results it's probably not a bad thing that the market hasn't gone overboard with this little find. Hopefully this has flushed some of the traders out and will give it a chance to recharge a little bit. 

These results seem very ecouraging from such a small sample and I don't think we'll be at 1.2c for long here.


----------



## System (2 November 2012)

On October 18, 2012, Lonrho Mining Limited changed its name to Lucapa Diamond Company Limited.


----------



## zebop (17 March 2013)

*Re: LOM - Lucapa Diamond Company NEWS*

Hmmm - new trading halt for MArch 15th 2013?


----------



## pixel (18 March 2013)

*Re: LOM - Lucapa Diamond Company NEWS*



zebop said:


> Hmmm - new trading halt for MArch 15th 2013?




The drilling campaign has got underway again.
Unsurprisingly, they will have found a few diamonds - question is, how many and how big ones?
Judging by market depth (which can change at the drop of a hat) the Market seems cautiously optimistic.

As far as I'm concerned, I'll stick with my speculative position. Like any girl, Mrs P loves diamonds


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

No wonder the 0.4c cap raising was so heavily oversubscribed 




With the DMS plant now operational, the Market seems to expect some big rocks to be announced soon.
The recent buying could be rumour-based - or a variation of the old Oilers' BESBS strategy.

PS: The unlisted 1c options that came with the entitlement issue could also come into play. If possible, I'd be tempted to exercise mine early.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2014)

Trading Halt till Monday.
Reason: They found a 32 ct IIA rock: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01481190
That should light a fuse under the sp  I hold.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2014)

pixel said:


> Trading Halt till Monday.
> Reason: They found a 32 ct IIA rock: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01481190
> That should light a fuse under the sp  I hold.




and another one; this time in excess of 95ct 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01485023


----------



## Tsubodai (27 January 2014)

WOW! 95ct is a big diamond. If like the prior one, (32ct), this is a D flawless, someone somewhere is going to be wearing a very nice jewel some time soon.

Can't wait for the announcement and hope that it does put a rocket under the price, volume has been building over the last year or more and one would think that if they keep producing gem's of this quality, profits will soon follow. I wonder if $0.15 is out of the question over time? It has been a long time but pre GFC price was at $0.14. Even 3c would be a nice start to the year.


----------



## Jackass (28 January 2014)

Hmmm...

In the short to medium term, the price is not that likely to move too far from 1c. This is because of the 1c strike price of the options that were issued in the recent capital raising. If the bid moves to much above 1c holders exercise their options and sell for a profit. However longer term if they keep digging up rocks like this who knows were the price ends up. Just an opinion DYOR ect. (Disclosure I Hold this stock)


----------



## Tsubodai (28 January 2014)

J.A. Thanks for the insight. I have a lot to learn for sure. Guess now I will bunker down and hold for the long term as long as they keep producing diamonds of this quality.


----------



## stormboy (4 February 2014)

Price closed at 0.007 today, very disappointing on the back of some great finds. No doubt business in Angola must be doing their heads in, but until the finally get the Kimberlite licence then price will most likely stay down. I bought in a fair while ago at 0.006, I'll still hold for the long term, was starting to get a tad excited though!


----------



## Tsubodai (4 February 2014)

stormboy said:


> Price closed at 0.007 today, very disappointing on the back of some great finds. No doubt business in Angola must be doing their heads in, but until the finally get the Kimberlite licence then price will most likely stay down. I bought in a fair while ago at 0.006, I'll still hold for the long term, was starting to get a tad excited though!




Yes, disappointing indeed, I bought in at 0.009 so when I read that they still haven't confirmed the licence I bit my lip a bit. I guess that good research is one of the things that separate newbies like me from the very successful traders on this site. 

Like you, still holding for the long term and given the buyer interest hopeful for a quick rebound. I think they have just over 300ct of diamonds at the moment and will sell them once they have 500ct. Look forward to that announcement.


----------



## stormboy (4 February 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Yes, disappointing indeed, I bought in at 0.009 so when I read that they still haven't confirmed the licence I bit my lip a bit. I guess that good research is one of the things that separate newbies like me from the very successful traders on this site.
> 
> Like you, still holding for the long term and given the buyer interest hopeful for a quick rebound. I think they have just over 300ct of diamonds at the moment and will sell them once they have 500ct. Look forward to that announcement.





All good mate, I still think long term they will prevail, just a few major hurdles to cross in Angola first but once they realise the money it'll bring in then happy days. 

PS: one of Rio Tintos major players doesn't leave there to go to LOM if he doesn't think it's going to be good!


----------



## Tsubodai (30 May 2014)

WOW!

What a hardcore 6 months, Looks like the best decision I made, (maybe the only good one in fact), was to stay firm and hold LOM. 

Exploration licenses extended for 2 years, de-risking the project. Time to find the Kimberlite pipe and secure the mining license which is in the process. 

For the long term holders, congrat's. Looking forward to a eventful year I hope. 
GLTA
DYOR


----------



## pixel (30 May 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> WOW!
> 
> What a hardcore 6 months, Looks like the best decision I made, (maybe the only good one in fact), was to stay firm and hold LOM.
> 
> ...




Yes, quite a few happy campers that held their ground - including yours truly.
And the Market reacted as expected - the chart below relates to post-consolidation 1-for-30.
Also note 30c is the new strike price for the August 2015 LOMO options, currently trading as LOMDB.


----------



## Tsubodai (30 May 2014)

Hey, pixel, I thought you would still be on board. Nice!!!!
I look forward to next week when some volume gets behind it, but still in for the long term, not looking for quick profits on this.


----------



## Tsubodai (14 June 2014)

pixel said:


> Yes, quite a few happy campers that held their ground - including yours truly.
> And the Market reacted as expected - the chart below relates to post-consolidation 1-for-30.
> Also note 30c is the new strike price for the August 2015 LOMO options, currently trading as LOMDB.
> 
> View attachment 58160




Looks like the target price for LOMO sorted. I'm looking forward to next week, next month and next year. Already working out how to raise the cash to convert loyalty options when the time comes.


----------



## Anmar (10 July 2014)

9th July  LOM

Lucapa Diamond Company advised that it has now recovered 12 kimberlite diamonds from preliminary surface sampling of priority kimberlite pipes at the Lulo Diamond Concession in Angola. Four diamond-bearing kimberlite pipes (Se251, Se019, Se257 and Se170) have been identified at Lulo to date. Six Lulo kimberlite diamonds from two pipes (Se251 and Se257) have been confirmed as Type 2A gems, which are among the world's rarest. Preliminary testing of priority kimberlite pipes at Lulo is ongoing.

The SP jumped $0.12 on the announcement.


----------



## Jackass (10 July 2014)

Well I've just sold out of this one as it has run very fast and hard over the last couple of days. Based on nothing more than gut feeling, my opinion is that there in more downside than upside in this stock at the moment. Will still be watching it with interest though as there is clearly a lot of potential in this one. However I will need more good news and or the share price to fall to a level more appropriate for a junior explorer before getting back into this one. One possible scenario for holders to think on is if/when management prove a mineable resource in one of the kimberlite pipes, how will they find the capital to pay for mine development? Will they undertake another capital raising? Will they look make the company attractive for a takeover by one of the majors? Take on debt? However this is all hypothetical and at some point in the distant future. Like I said all of the above is just my opinion and I get things wrong regularly so DYOR and form your own opinions.


----------



## skyQuake (10 July 2014)

Warning to the oppie holders out there (esp those who are looking to buy).
1) If you don't exercise asap you're gonna miss the 1:2 free oppies (massive dilution/price falls)
2) If you buy today your oppies won't settle in time for conversion, and you'll diluted as above.
Thus the 5c disc to intrinsic value on the options atm


----------



## pixel (24 November 2014)

Trading Halt:
A 35-year Mining License has been granted. 
Here's one happy holder


----------



## pixel (22 January 2015)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01592254
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01592593

You would've thought that secured finance and the show of some early mining results would have created more of an interest. But Ms Marquette remained rather coy. Aren't "diamonds a girl's best friend"?





ah well - leaves more shares for me


----------



## perth (11 February 2015)

Looks like those loyalty options are going to expire worthless.

Just more of the same in this never ending story.


----------



## Tsubodai (24 February 2015)

pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01592254
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01592593
> 
> You would've thought that secured finance and the show of some early mining results would have created more of an interest. But Ms Marquette remained rather coy. Aren't "diamonds a girl's best friend"?
> ...




Hi Pixel,

What are your thoughts on the chart? I am a little nervous at the moment.


----------



## pixel (24 February 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> Hi Pixel,
> 
> What are your thoughts on the chart? I am a little nervous at the moment.




I'm HOPING for a triple bottom, taking off into Blue Sky.




But realistically, it's more likely to make a submarine. Just flip the chart around and check the resulting pattern:
Doesn't it look like the archetypical Cup & Handle?




http://www.leavittbrothers.com/education/chart_patterns/cup_and_handle_bullish.cfm


----------



## Tsubodai (24 February 2015)

Yeah, I am patiently waiting for the next announcement to make real the triple bottom to blue sky theory but getting very nervous given the downward pattern of the chart. I do find the current volume strange when comparing against  prior trending, either side of announcements, but I don't know what to read into it.

We'll see soon enough I guess.


----------



## pixel (25 February 2015)

Trading Halt till Friday due to "funding negotiations".
hmmm


----------



## Tsubodai (16 April 2015)

65 carat type 11a diamond found to add to the list. Slight lift in SP but IMO someone is accumulating and holding the price down. Can't wait for the results from sale of next parcel as well as Bridging Loan details. 

GLTA


----------



## tech/a (16 April 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> 65 carat type 11a diamond found to add to the list. Slight lift in SP but IMO someone is accumulating and holding the price down. Can't wait for the results from sale of next parcel as well as Bridging Loan details.
> 
> GLTA




How can accumulation keep a price low?


----------



## Tsubodai (17 April 2015)

tech/a said:


> How can accumulation keep a price low?




Let me rephrase. IMO there is manipulation of the SP occurring, in an attempt to keep it @ or below 20c for the purpose of accumulation.


----------



## Porper (17 April 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> Let me rephrase. IMO there is manipulation of the SP occurring, in an attempt to keep it @ or below 20c for the purpose of accumulation.




Very unlikely to be manipulation yesterday as volume was significantly above average. The low close was more serious selling pressure. Today's effort will confirm...or not.


----------



## pixel (17 April 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> Let me rephrase. IMO there is manipulation of the SP occurring, in an attempt to keep it @ or below 20c for the purpose of accumulation.




Interesting theory, but does it stack up to actual trading?
Below is a Report of LOM trades between Jan-5 and Apr-13, sorted by Net Value. Generally, I consider Commsec and E*Trade to be mainly used by retail clients. Investors with "deeper pockets", i.e. those that may have the clout to manipulate and accumulate, would usually liaise with larger firms. 




At least that's my theory fwiw


----------



## Tsubodai (18 April 2015)

pixel said:


> Interesting theory, but does it stack up to actual trading?
> Below is a Report of LOM trades between Jan-5 and Apr-13, sorted by Net Value. Generally, I consider Commsec and E*Trade to be mainly used by retail clients. Investors with "deeper pockets", i.e. those that may have the clout to manipulate and accumulate, would usually liaise with larger firms.
> 
> View attachment 62305
> ...




Thanks for the spread sheet Pixel and I do appreciate your opinion. 
I notice that Commsec and E*TRADE are carrying the burden for most of the buying, while the big firms at the top of the report are heavily weighted towards selling. 
For me as a novice, this looks as though large investors are gradually getting out while the retail clients are buying in. And of course this is the opposite of my original thoughts on someone accumulating. This concerns me, especially given Miles Kennedy has reduced his own investment in the company?


----------



## pixel (18 April 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> Thanks for the spread sheet Pixel and I do appreciate your opinion.
> I notice that Commsec and E*TRADE are carrying the burden for most of the buying, while the big firms at the top of the report are heavily weighted towards selling.
> For me as a novice, this looks as though large investors are gradually getting out while the retail clients are buying in. And of course this is the opposite of my original thoughts on someone accumulating. This concerns me, especially given Miles Kennedy has reduced his own investment in the company?




Miles may need some cash; have you read the annual Report that was issued at the end of March? http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01613159
From 2013 to 2014 he copped a hefty payrise 
Also, check where they find those diamonds: The search for the kimberlite pipes is still ongoing and one can only hope one will be located very soon. Otherwise, the next capital raising won't be far away.

Having said all that though, I too hold a speculative position because, IF they stumble upon a pipe or two and make a suitably-worded announcement, Retail trade will go ballistic.


----------



## Tsubodai (20 April 2015)

pixel said:


> Miles may need some cash; have you read the annual Report that was issued at the end of March? http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01613159
> From 2013 to 2014 he copped a hefty payrise
> Also, check where they find those diamonds: The search for the kimberlite pipes is still ongoing and one can only hope one will be located very soon. Otherwise, the next capital raising won't be far away.
> 
> Having said all that though, I too hold a speculative position because, IF they stumble upon a pipe or two and make a suitably-worded announcement, Retail trade will go ballistic.




Thanks again Pixel. I intend to hold as long as I can.


----------



## pixel (22 April 2015)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01618033

3rd parcel sold; while proceeds don't appear spectacular, they're sitting well above global average. 
The next parcel, due for sale in May, will include the most recent "pebble", which could attract substantial interest. 

My concern remains, however, that no pipe has been located as yet, so we're still scratching around, relying on luck rather than targeted success.

I'll hold what I've got, but am reluctant to commit any more funds at this stage.


----------



## pixel (25 May 2015)

The worm appears to have turned.
I increased my holding.




I see support at 20c; first target 24.5
however, the recent reports (pipes, directors, price per carat, ...) could push the price higher still.


----------



## pixel (27 May 2015)

pixel said:


> The worm appears to have turned.
> 
> I see support at 20c; first target 24.5
> however, the recent reports (pipes, directors, price per carat, ...) could push the price higher still.








Early days yet, but today's gap-up could easily transform earlier resistance into support.
I feel an announcement coming up - maybe another big sparkler?


----------



## pixel (27 May 2015)

pixel said:


> Early days yet, but today's gap-up could easily transform earlier resistance into support.
> I feel an announcement coming up - maybe another big sparkler?




I just noticed LOMO is trading up: 30c strike, expiring end of August.
I only hold the heads, but the very existence of those options could well be the reason for the support.
A rise to above 30c by mid-August - yes, that would be much appreciated


----------



## Tsubodai (28 May 2015)

pixel said:


> I just noticed LOMO is trading up: 30c strike, expiring end of August.
> I only hold the heads, but the very existence of those options could well be the reason for the support.
> A rise to above 30c by mid-August - yes, that would be much appreciated




Nice announcements to start the day. Kind of expecting more to come yet. I am interested to see how the Frankfurt listing impacts the sp.


----------



## pilots (28 May 2015)

Tsubodai said:


> Nice announcements to start the day. Kind of expecting more to come yet. I am interested to see how the Frankfurt listing impacts the sp.




Looks like it will do nothing to the SP.


----------



## pixel (28 May 2015)

pilots said:


> Looks like it will do nothing to the SP.




up by about 6% on decent volume - to me that's a good deal better than "nothing" :




I had to go out early this morning and only just come back. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Tsubodai (28 May 2015)

pixel said:


> up by about 6% on decent volume - to me that's a good deal better than "nothing" :
> 
> View attachment 62741
> 
> ...




And LOMO's up 26%. Have heard too that they no longer need the original financing as CAT have done the deal with payment to come from the trading profit followed by more new equipment for the next phase under the same conditions. Very nice of CAT


----------



## pixel (24 September 2015)

Somebody seems to know something.
Quite possibly, we all will soon know as well: Waiting for an ASX "Please Explain?"


----------



## pixel (25 September 2015)

"Notice received" half an hour ago, but nothing since.
Pre-NR status should never prevail for this long ... unless something smells 

PS: Here is the reply to ASX price query. Yet still no end of Pre-NR in sight.


----------



## pixel (8 October 2015)

The latest rally left a few gaps. The first one has already been closed.
The next lower one is waiting at 35c.




I've taken full profit and set an alert below 36c. Wait and see...


----------



## pixel (26 October 2015)

gap closed on Friday with a Morning Star Doji (if you're into those candlesticks  )
Latest Quarterlies out this morning contain some encouraging "hints", especially about post-quarter events that impacted the cash flow.




I'm easing back in at these levels; stop loss at 36c


----------



## pixel (15 February 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01711614
404.2ct Type IIa - Break out the Champagne 

This could be a game changer. I hold.


----------



## pixel (30 March 2016)

The next Quarterlies will make interesting reading, especially the cash position.
Over 50M LOMOB still outstanding, translates to another $15M coming in by end of April from exercised options.  The QR will also help answer the question, how much of the recent rally might have been "orchestrated" to bring the sp over the 30c line to ensure the options will be exercised.

Disclosure: I have bought back the early traders and added some more. "Bring it on!"


----------



## pixel (12 April 2016)

Yesterday, the gap was closed, even to the low 33 mark, which gave Technicians added confidence.
By sheer coincidence rolleyes that was followed up by this morning's news -
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01730387
which showed some pretty "Specials"




No surprise that the Market reacted. I hold at (my TP's) max capacity and won't buy or trade for a while.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2016)

Quarterly Reports are out.
Activities: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01730728
Cashflow: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01730724

Increased volume stabilised sp. I hold.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2016)

I wonder how many LOMOB will remain unexercised...
If it's a lot, then today's (tentative) Higher Low and trendbreak could be seen as a desperate attempt at persuading laggards. Or it could be for real and signal a decent turn-around.




Hoping for the latter, I hold.


----------



## pixel (9 June 2016)

If today's resistance break plays out like a Double Bottom, 47c is a reasonable next target.
50+ after that. I hold. Current stop = break of 33c support.


----------



## pixel (5 July 2016)

Another Pullback, but 33c did hold and we're again bumping the resistance.




Volume underpinning the current rally suggests another bit of good news may be coming.


----------



## Mikee (7 July 2016)

pixel said:


> Another Pullback, but 33c did hold and we're again bumping the resistance.
> 
> View attachment 67339
> 
> ...




How is the stock going? I noticed a .01c drop today. Could be a little of worry from the Brexit, I suppose.


----------



## pixel (7 July 2016)

Mikee said:


> How is the stock going? I noticed a .01c drop today. Could be a little of worry from the Brexit, I suppose.




IMHO it's not so much Brexit, but the Quarterlies that came out today.
A little underwhelming, it seems; punters took some profit.


----------



## Mikee (7 July 2016)

pixel said:


> IMHO it's not so much Brexit, but the Quarterlies that came out today.
> A little underwhelming, it seems; punters took some profit.




Are you still holding on to this stock?


----------



## pixel (8 July 2016)

Mikee said:


> Are you still holding on to this stock?




I keep holding my long-term position yes; but stopped out of the recent traders.


----------



## pixel (14 July 2016)

Mikee said:


> Are you still holding on to this stock?




Glad I did hold on. Today's p&v spike suggests some good news may be about to break soon.


----------



## pixel (15 July 2016)

In spite of the terse reply to ASX speeding ticket ("No, N/A, No"  ) it continues to be bought up.
Can't argue with that


----------



## pixel (21 July 2016)

pixel said:


> In spite of the terse reply to ASX speeding ticket ("No, N/A, No"  ) it continues to be bought up.
> Can't argue with that




Unsurprisingly, profit takers came in. The resulting pullback should provide an opportunity to top up. Fibonacci suggests levels where to look for support.




For the time being, I hold on to my lt position, but don't add any more just yet.


----------



## pixel (21 September 2016)

Has the downtrend finally been broken?




Today's picture of the latest gem could well do the trick. 




But what we're really waiting for is an announcement "We found the source pipe." I continue to hold out for that.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2016)

Another nice little paperweight found:




The chart suggested some good news even before it was announced.


----------



## pixel (27 September 2016)

nice follow-through 




Buyers of LOMOA seem confident of even more upside. They're 20c, September 2017 Calls.


----------



## Miner (4 October 2016)

pixel said:


> nice follow-through
> 
> View attachment 68244
> 
> ...



Hi Pixel
How many mega pixels of $ are you aiming for LOM ? 
It is going up and up with few new diamonds to come plus forthcoming sale price of last 172 carat diamond they found.
Should have put this as a tip for this month !
Hope you are still holding (me too)


----------



## pixel (4 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Hi Pixel
> How many mega pixels of $ are you aiming for LOM ?
> It is going up and up with few new diamonds to come plus forthcoming sale price of last 172 carat diamond they found.
> Should have put this as a tip for this month !
> Hope you are still holding (me too)




Can't guess the upside, Miner. 
If they're going to dig up the roads, as The Australian suggests (check http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/l...a9b4ebeb6f138ff ) just one or two "Big Macs" could push the sp into Dollar territory.
Mind you, it's a big "IF", which means I won't put a sheep station on it; but I'm keeping a double position on the side and trade some swinging quickies for additional cashflow.
Keep an eye on the oppies. They will often give an indication where the serious punters may expect the mother to be heading.


----------



## Miner (5 October 2016)

pixel said:


> Can't guess the upside, Miner.
> If they're going to dig up the roads, as The Australian suggests (check http://www.theaustralian.com.au/business/l...a9b4ebeb6f138ff ) just one or two "Big Macs" could push the sp into Dollar territory.
> Mind you, it's a big "IF", which means I won't put a sheep station on it; but I'm keeping a double position on the side and trade some swinging quickies for additional cashflow.
> Keep an eye on the oppies. They will often give an indication where the serious punters may expect the mother to be heading.




thanks Pixel.
The link did not work or I did not understand (I am the dumbest)  the context as the comment came 'the page is not available go to home page". 
Nonetheless, I got a feel that there will be one or more big diamonds, the price will go up and I will be out . That can not go for ever. besides if there are too many big rocks then rarity and high price of big rocks will automatically fall down. You pay mega bucks for rarity.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2016)

Miner said:


> thanks Pixel.
> The link did not work or I did not understand (I am the dumbest)  the context as the comment came 'the page is not available go to home page".
> Nonetheless, I got a feel that there will be one or more big diamonds, the price will go up and I will be out . That can not go for ever. besides if there are too many big rocks then rarity and high price of big rocks will automatically fall down. You pay mega bucks for rarity.




In a nut shell:
The 404ct high-quality diamond was much bigger than their equipment was designed to capture. The screen allowed for stones of up to about 280ct because initially, nobody thought there was the need to worry about bigger ones. And then, this 404ct bolder slipped through - because it was thumb-shaped and hit the screen at just the right angle.
Since then, they have bought a bigger machine for coarser material, which in the past had been dumped on stockpiles to be used to build the roads. It cost a little over $2M US and will be used to process these stockpiles. The assumption is of course, where one rock slipped through, there may be quite a few more. 
Sure, it's a gamble, but a single additional find would pay for the upgrade several times over. And it might lead to the roads being dug up again and the coarse gravel re-processed.


----------



## pixel (5 October 2016)

Still no upper limit in sight.


----------



## pixel (11 October 2016)

another breakout attempt, and still no news.




After the initial gap-up, I waited for it to close and bought a swinger on pullback.
Will only keep the position if the breakout succeeds. Judging by the OAs, there is a fair chance it will.


----------



## Miner (12 October 2016)

pixel said:


> In a nut shell:
> The 404ct high-quality diamond was much bigger than their equipment was designed to capture. The screen allowed for stones of up to about 280ct because initially, nobody thought there was the need to worry about bigger ones. And then, this 404ct bolder slipped through - because it was thumb-shaped and hit the screen at just the right angle.
> Since then, they have bought a bigger machine for coarser material, which in the past had been dumped on stockpiles to be used to build the roads. It cost a little over $2M US and will be used to process these stockpiles. The assumption is of course, where one rock slipped through, there may be quite a few more.
> Sure, it's a gamble, but a single additional find would pay for the upgrade several times over. And it might lead to the roads being dug up again and the coarse gravel re-processed.




thanks Pixel for the details.
The digging of road reminds me the story I heard in Kalgoorlie. Back days one geologist advised that boulders used to fill the roads were having 40% gold or some thing. Overnight all roads were dug. I only heard this when started living in 1994 there.
My guess is LOM is yet to get a buyer for the 174 carat stone. With a bit hurricane greed also made few investors disintrested. But some break is good in my opinion and that gives consolidation time.
I am expecting by the end of this month we all will have wide grin - that is a guess.
I am holding with lot of temptation unless (very unlikely) the price slumped like Slater Gordon share.
regards


----------



## Miner (13 October 2016)

pixel said:


> another breakout attempt, and still no news.
> 
> View attachment 68386
> 
> ...




Hi Pixel
LOM took a hit today. Were you expecting this type of news ? I was not. Could not understand why market did not like that? Probably they are afraid of sharing the booty with others not an acceptable way to price the share. I thought it is a great synergy instead of short term reaction. It also tells me LOM management is serious for long haul.
What do you reckon ?


----------



## pixel (13 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Hi Pixel
> LOM took a hit today. Were you expecting this type of news ? I was not. Could not understand why market did not like that? Probably they are afraid of sharing the booty with others not an acceptable way to price the share. I thought it is a great synergy instead of short term reaction. It also tells me LOM management is serious for long haul.
> What do you reckon ?



Hi Miner,
Initially, I thought along the same lines. But then I got some doubts about the timing: With Lulo in full swing and waiting for some more good news, *why can't we focus on one enterprise and do it well, before opening another front and divert efforts and resources?*
OK, Ellendale is an area that enjoys a good reputation, and paying $140k for a foot in the door is peanuts. Still, the timing would be unfortunate at this stage.

Maybe I'm wrong and today's market action was no reaction at all, but caused by someone's desire to take profit. Whatever the reason, the chart told me in good time what was about to happen, so I took some good profit myself, reducing my exposure to only a single-size position. Especially after the late drop into a Close at just about the day's Low, I'm expecting more downside and plenty of opportunity to get back in at lower levels. If my interpretation turns out wrong, I'll buy back on the way up. As I never trade sheep stations, the opportunity cost/ loss will be minimal.


----------



## Miner (14 October 2016)

pixel said:


> Hi Miner,
> Initially, I thought along the same lines. But then I got some doubts about the timing: With Lulo in full swing and waiting for some more good news, *why can't we focus on one enterprise and do it well, before opening another front and divert efforts and resources?*
> OK, Ellendale is an area that enjoys a good reputation, and paying $140k for a foot in the door is peanuts. Still, the timing would be unfortunate at this stage.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong and today's market action was no reaction at all, but caused by someone's desire to take profit. Whatever the reason, the chart told me in good time what was about to happen, so I took some good profit myself, reducing my exposure to only a single-size position. Especially after the late drop into a Close at just about the day's Low, I'm expecting more downside and plenty of opportunity to get back in at lower levels. If my interpretation turns out wrong, I'll buy back on the way up. As I never trade sheep stations, the opportunity cost/ loss will be minimal.



Thanks Pixel.
I would review my strategy. I dont understand chart ironically so will use my reading and reflected knowledge from others like you who know chart


----------



## pixel (14 October 2016)

For now, I'm sitting on the fence. Have tried to gauge the depth of the current drop, and Fibonacci suggests 43 or 46. Whether that's pessimistic or optimistic, I don't know. But I do know that, until I detect a clear buying support, my money is better off in the Bank.


----------



## Miner (14 October 2016)

pixel said:


> For now, I'm sitting on the fence. Have tried to gauge the depth of the current drop, and Fibonacci suggests 43 or 46. Whether that's pessimistic or optimistic, I don't know. But I do know that, until I detect a clear buying support, my money is better off in the Bank.
> 
> View attachment 68418




Thanks Pixel.
Your chart pattern even I am not a chartist gave me the sense to sell off LMO.
Still handsome profit made so can not be greedy to wait and loss further.
Thanks to ASF for having the opportunity to get value added discussions.
I will also wait for substantial drop and re-enter. Essentially this has potential but not sure for long term.

Cheers


----------



## pixel (26 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Thanks Pixel.
> Your chart pattern even I am not a chartist gave me the sense to sell off LMO.
> Still handsome profit made so can not be greedy to wait and loss further.
> Thanks to ASF for having the opportunity to get value added discussions.
> ...



Agree, Miner 
That seemed like a good idea at the time, and I did the same.
At current levels, however, I see support. Over the coming days, we shall see whether that is correct and today's news of the XRT plant commissioning helps with that. 




I'm back on the buy side.


----------



## Miner (26 October 2016)

pixel said:


> Agree, Miner
> That seemed like a good idea at the time, and I did the same.
> At current levels, however, I see support. Over the coming days, we shall see whether that is correct and today's news of the XRT plant commissioning helps with that.
> 
> ...




Yes Pixel
Due to bloody flue I was not following the market . Saw XRT news and price went upto 51 cents.
I will watch for re- entry if not too late.


----------



## pixel (26 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Yes Pixel
> Due to bloody flue I was not following the market . Saw XRT news and price went upto 51 cents.
> I will watch for re- entry if not too late.




Closed back at 48c, so you may get lucky tomorrow and pick some up at a still reasonable price.


----------



## P87 (14 November 2016)

Contagion and Regime Change required.

Selling lots of diamonds, must have huge running costs, because nothing is flowing back to Aus entity - or someone has sticky hands. 

Doing business in an economic environment akin to a house of cards is not the smartest strategy.

http://allafrica.com/stories/201611080335.html

When the United States warns of the risks of handing control of Angola's banks to politically exposed people (i.e. President JosÃ© Eduardo dos Santos, his family members, and the Generals who back him), this is not an idle warning.

It's because the USA know the President is planning to transfer control over the BFA (Banco de Fomento Angola) to his daughter, Isabel, and that once he does so, the Presidential group's control over almost the entire Angolan banking system will be in place. How so?

According to African Business Magazine's list of Africa's Top 100 Banks in 2015, the five largest banks in Angola were: Banco EconÃ³mico (BE - Economic Bank), Banco Angolano de Investimentos (BAI - Angolan Investment Bank), Banco de PoupanÃ§a e CrÃ©dito (The Savings and Credit Bank), Banco de Fomento de Angola (BFA - Development Bank of Angola) and Banco BIC (BIC - The International Credit Bank). Between them they control nearly five billion dollars of capital.

Nearly half (40 percent) of the stock of Banco EconÃ³mico is owned by Sonangol (now run by the President's daughter, Isabel dos Santos). General Leopoldino Fragoso do Nascimento, one of the President's closest advisers and the frontman his businesses, and Isabel dos Santos are also connected to Grupo GENI, which owns a further 19.9 percent of BE stock.

Public records further show that in addition to Isabel and Leopoldino, AntÃ³nio Van-DunÃ©m (former Secretary of the Council of Ministers) and Manuel Augusto Fonseca (former member of the Sonangol legal team) are also part of Grupo GENI. Additionally linked to the group is the notorious arms trade dealer Pierre Falcone.

With more than half BE's voting stock in the hands of the President's daughter and her associates, it is safe to say that the former Portuguese Banco de EspÃ­rito Santo (BES) is now controlled by Politically Exposed Persons.

Another of Angola's top five banks is the Angolan Investment Bank, the BAI. Once again, Isabel dos Santos's Sonangol appears as a shareholder with 8.5 percent of the stock. Other Politically Exposed Persons hold a further 41.5 percent of the BAI stock - they include Vice-President Manuel Vicente (the former Chair of the Sonangol Board), the president of the National Assembly Fernando da Piedade dos Santos 'NandÃ³', the current Defence Minister JoÃ£o LourenÃ§o, and the former MPLA Vice-President Roberto de Almeida.

Meanwhile the BPC is a state-owned bank, which allows Isabel's father, the President, to exert direct control.

A takeover move for 51.9 percent of the BFA by UNITEL (principal shareholders Isabel dos Santos with 25 percent and Sonangol with 25 percent) was agreed on October 7, 2016, which puts the President's daughter in majority control of yet another bank. Grupo GENI is also involved.

That brings us to the BIC. And Isabel dos Santos is also in control of this bank with 42.5 percent of the shares (at least).

Summing up: of the five largest banks in Angola in 2015, one is state-owned, three are directly or indirectly controlled by Isabel dos Santos and Sonangol and the fifth, the BFA, will join them imminently.

This is the 'risky' situation that has so concerned the United States. It demands close scrutiny. Allowing politically exposed persons, in particular the President's daughter, to take control of what amount to the most significant banks in the country's banking system, is equivalent to handing her the keys to the nation's entire savings.

It gives Isabel dos Santos the ability to call on all the national savings deposits in these banks. This is not to suggest that she can empty the coffers and simply leg it to Dubai. But it means, for example, that their capital (the savings of their fellow Angolans) can be diverted into bailing out the companies with which Isabel is associated.

Imagine the potential domino effect: as people deposit their monies into banks controlled by Isabel dos Santos, so the banks lend that money to companies controlled by Isabel dos Santos. Then if those companies miss their interest payments or simply fail to repay, the banks could go bust and ordinary Angolans could lose all their savings. Hence the red flags.

Meanwhile Sonangol's financial woes are in the public domain and the oil giant's problems could also prove contagious to those banks in which it is a majority shareholder. On the one hand Sonangol could try to lever itself out of trouble by forcing the banks it controls to shore it up, causing a drought of money to loan elsewhere in the financial markets. This is what economists call "concentration risk", when loans are not evenly distributed. On the other hand, if Sonangol fails, so would the banks.

Another example: let's suppose that revenues from the sale of Angolan oil are no longer sufficient to cover the expenses of the Angolan State Budget. Under normal circumstances, the solution would be to issue government debt bonds in the hope that these would be snapped up by investors, thus generating funds to meet the shortfall in the state finances.

However, data published by the Angolan government indicates that the State issues debt bonds in Kwanzas, with an annual interest rate of close to 20 percent. This means that for every 100 Kwanzas invested, it has to pay back 120 Kwanzas. Does that seem like good business sense? In practice, no, not at all.

Because those same government statistics indicate inflation is running at approximately 40 percent. This means that what you could acquire a year ago for 100 kwanzas will cost you 140 kwanzas today. Thus, anyone who invests 100 Kwanzas in Angolan debt, is not earning a straightforward profit of 20 percent - in fact, once inflation is factored in, they are making a 20 percent loss. Most big investors would look away. So that throws up the question of who would be willing to buy up government debt, knowing they would be making a loss.

Isn't it likely that banks controlled by Isabel dos Santos would be summoned to bail out the government? They could buy up the debt, hand over the money to the state, then lose out when it's payback time and yet the balance sheets would not reveal the true picture. Their reports would show a 20 percent profit whereas, as we now know, they would actually be making a loss on the transaction.

There is a further, political, risk. With Isabel dos Santos controlling the banking system, there can be no real transparency, good governance or accountability in the system. Any bank decision - whether it's who gets a loan, whose loan is refinanced or called in - will be questionable.

And the whole edifice is then balanced, quaveringly, on one pivot. Any major stumble by Isabel dos Santos, Sonangol or Angola's state finances could bring down all five of the major banks. It goes without saying that the dangers of that situation are incalculable.

Finally, leaving aside the big five banks mentioned above, it is worth mentioning the case of the Banco Millennium AtlÃ¢ntico (BMA - Atlantic Millennium Bank) which is the result of the recent merger between the Banco Millennium de Angola (Millennium Bank of Angola) and the Banco Privado AtlÃ¢ntico (Atlantic Private Bank). According to the published figures, the merger propels the BMA into the position of Angola's second biggest bank in terms of loans granted. Without doubt, this adds it to the list of the country's top banks. So who owns it?

Interlagos Equity Partners SA has a 31.65 percent stake and BCP Africa SGPS has 22.52 percent (and Sonangol has a 29.9 percent stake in that). Sonangol also held a stake of 8.82 percent in the BPA. With its tentacles sunk deep into both sides of the merger, industry insiders estimate it must presently hold at least a 10 percent stake in this new bank.

And the presidential cabal's influence doesn't stop there. There are two other banks, Banco Sol (Sunshine Bank) and Standard Bank which may be of lesser importance in the overall Angolan banking system but are not to be ignored. Rafael Marques is unequivocal that this too falls under the control of Politically Exposed Persons. As he wrote at the time:

"The MPLA state conglomerate GEFI is the majority shareholder in Banco Sol, holding 55 percent of its stock through a subsidiary, Sansul. GEFI owns 99 percent of the capital in Sansul with trusted MPLA members holding the nominal remainder between them. These include the President's wife, Ana Paula dos Santos, the Vice-President of the National Assembly and Political Bureau member, JoÃ£o LourenÃ§o [in 2016 currently the Defence Minister and MPLA Vice-President] and the former Finance Minister and current member of parliament, JÃºlio Bessa."

As for the South African Standard Bank in Angola, 49 percent is in the hands of the notoriously financially-incompetent JosÃ© Filomeno dos Santos 'ZenÃº', the President's son. (On a side note it should be added that Standard bank openly advertises its offshore services in Jersey and the Isle of Man as well Mauritius.)

All of this is pointing to an even worse scenario: Angola could find itself in the grave position of having its entire banking system under the control of the politically exposed presidential cabal. It is quite likely that it's this doomsday scenario that led the United States to issue its warning that Angola should take action to remove politically exposed persons from the banks.

The likelihood of the current Angolan regime acting on the US advice is nil. It would take a nuclear bomb to separate these politicians from the financial system. Only regime-change can break them apart.


----------



## P87 (16 November 2016)

http://allafrica.com/stories/201611151072.html

Any wonder the sale of diamonds is not translating into real returns for Lucapa holders?

By Rafael Marques De Morais
A much-lauded cartoon by Angola's premier pictorial satirist SÃ©rgio PiÃ§arra recently depicted the state of the country's economy, thanks to JosÃ© Eduardo dos Santos, the country's President for the past 37 years. In his depiction, Angola has a 'Real Economy', and a 'Virtual Economy', but there is an even third one, the 'Fictitious Economy'.

It's a reflection of a truth: every year the Angolan state budget (OrÃ§amento Geral de Estado) is a mixture of the actual (real), anticipated (virtual) and the 'only on paper' (fictitious) spending for the year ahead.

Now insiders say the 2017 Budget strays even further from reality than usual.

One example: Angola expects to spend more than 1.7 billion kwanzas (US $6.5 million) on maintenance of the memorial to Agostinho Neto, the country's first post-independence president.

The Soviet Union undertook the initial construction of the memorial. However, with the collapse of the USSR, the construction remained incomplete for nearly 30 years. The structure, whose architecture is reminiscent of a rocket, was finally completed in 2012, comprising a mausoleum that contains the remains of President Neto, as well as a small museum displaying some of his effects.

How can the annual maintenance bill for a mausoleum, completed only four years ago, be so high?

Compare the allocation for what locals dub the 'Rocket' ("FoguetÃ£o" in Portuguese) with the 2017 Budget's allocation of 826.75 million kwanzas (less than US $5 million) to build four badly-needed and long overdue municipal hospitals for the provinces of Moxico, Cunene, Bie and Kuando Kubango.

How are Angolans meant to interpret the budget priorities? Is one dead Angolan (who happened to be the first post-colonial President and, ironically, was a medical doctor) more important that the health of hundreds of thousands of living Angolans?

When it comes to budgetary matters, Angola is perhaps the only country in the world that has a body called the Commission for the Real Economy. Yes. This actually exists. And answers directly to the President. Wits say this is to remind the president from time to time that there is something other than the virtual and fictional worlds in which he operates.

You see, it is important for the executive branch to be seen to be planning the building of more hospitals, but many of these plans do not get off the drawing board or turnout to be just shoddy health posts. Some may be 'real' and construction may indeed get started. Some are 'virtual' - the money is allocated but the projects are not yet ready. Others are 'fictitious' from the get-go and the money is really intended for other things. A similar situation applies to Education.

The JosÃ© Eduardo dos Santos University (serving Region V, for 12,000 students from the central highlands and eastern provinces of Huambo, BiÃ© and Moxico) gets an allocation of nearly two billion kwanzas (US $11.9 million), while the universities serving other regions (particularly those of the North and East) are under-funded. Kimpa Vita (Region VII, for 9,000 students from Uige and Kwanza Norte) is only worth some 900 million kwanzas (US $5.4 million) and Lueji A'Nkonde (Region IV, for 10,000 students from Lunda Norte, Lunda Sul and Malanje) gets even less: about 700 million kwanzas (US $4 million.)

From which we can conclude the following: it is worth more to preserve the memory of a former President than to educate Angolan youth - unless they happen to be youth studying at a university named after the current President.

Public sector post-secondary education in Angola can also be classified under the 'Real', 'Fictitious' and 'Virtual' headings. On the one hand you have the 'real' education given to the children of the MPLA Ã©lite who almost all are funded to study abroad.

Their qualifications are deemed superior to any awarded in Angola (the 'fictitious' kind, given the poor standard of teaching and low marks required to gain a degree). That was certainly the official justification given for the nepotistic appointment of the President's daughter Isabel dos Santos to run the state oil company, Sonangol: that her engineering degree from the University of London somehow made her more qualified.

Then there is the 'virtual' kind, whereby some dunce who could only scrape a diploma transforms it into a job that requires degree-level education on the basis of having a 'sponsor' within the ruling party machine.

Delivering an authentically high-quality post-secondary education is inimical to the fortunes of the ruling elite, who resent the questioning of their motives (or the origins of their fabulous fortunes) by enquiring minds. Some say the regime can barely scrape together enough brain cells to keep up appearances (the fiction) that they are working on behalf of the Angolan people (virtual reality) rather than to line their own pockets (the real picture).

There is a further possible interpretation: that no-one could be bothered to do the sums to come up with a rational state budget and the whole thing was cobbled together randomly - "Ã  toa" as they say in Angola.

In general, the Angolan Budget has always been a mixture of fact and fiction, a reflection of the contempt shown by the Dos Santos Administration for the Angolan people when it comes to rendering financial accounts.

Even if the figures it contained were properly calculated, even if the capital projects were accurately estimated and certain to be put into effect, the Budget is nothing more than a virtual document, intended to convey high-minded plans while covering up embezzlement on a grand scale by the political elite.

It's not just a scandal, it's an insult to the intelligence of the Angolan people - but then that's just one more virtual insult in 37 years of a government that in reality acts as a kleptocracy while maintaining the fiction of being a functioning democracy.


----------



## Porper (16 November 2016)

Still distribution up around $0.50. That area needs to be overcome...then could fly as it's a long drawn-out trading range.


----------



## pixel (23 November 2016)

Throughout October, 47c has been support, until the Quarterlies failed to show revenue from several reported Auctions, which the Market would have been reasonably expecting. Subsequent news about the new processing plant and geographical diversification seem to have halted the decline and reversed it, so we're now dealing with 47c as resistance. 





I do, however, expect a return into the 50's and possibly beyond. All it would take is news of one oversized stone recovered from coarse gravel by the new plant.
I can wait.


----------



## pixel (8 March 2017)

This morning's announcement should lift the sp. Or is it "unsatisfactory" in the minds of those that led the prolonged sell-off in recent weeks?
I am still waiting for that one big rock from the coarse gravel...






(As the ASX website is still dead, I'll attach the pdf of the announcement)


----------



## pixel (10 March 2017)

LOM is about to become very "ordinary" 
To be inducted into the All Ordinaries Index.
Here is hoping that might provide some much-needed demand.


----------



## peter2 (12 March 2017)

Looks like that new equipment to find the large diamonds from the thrown away rubbish hasn't found any "thumpers" yet. All Ords inclusion wont save this one, only "big beauties".

Sorry, I wasn't aware of this:
"For commercial reasons in the industry,
the sale prices of large diamonds, unless iconic, are not individually disclosed. "


----------



## Wyatt (12 March 2017)

pixel said:


> LOM is about to become very "ordinary"
> To be inducted into the All Ordinaries Index.
> Here is hoping that might provide some much-needed demand.




A lot of the other 43 new inductee's charts look pretty average as well. There were much better prospects this time last year. The fact that $XSO has only had 3 green days in the last 17, may have something to do with it.


----------



## pixel (17 March 2017)

I'm accumulating. 
Assuming the sp continues to move between Fib levels the way it has in the past, 41c should come into play next. Stop at Close below 36.5c.


----------



## pixel (7 April 2017)

If anybody is interested: A youtube video (about a quarter hour) explains how diamonds are recovered, using the Tomra plant. I believe Lucapa are operating one of those too.


----------



## pixel (7 April 2017)

Two better-quality videos:


----------



## pixel (18 May 2017)

As the Angolan wet season draws to a close, mining and screening should become easier and more productive again. The chart suggests buyers may share that view as prices  consolidate and accumulation becomes evident. Check out the Bullish Divergence in MACD over the two matching Lows 20/04 and 5/05.





Note: A price increase by 30% of the mother stock will cause the 20c options LOMOA to double in value. I have therefore loaded up on oppies, too.


----------



## pixel (4 August 2017)

Chart showing some improvement at last.
Bullish MACD Divergence and increasing volume. Pity about the gap though.


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01894098
some really nice rocks from Block 8


----------



## pixel (12 September 2017)

I found it rather strange that LOM gets sold down in the lead-up to LOMOA expiry.
But then I remembered the recent financing deal for the Mothae mine in Lesotho: 







> The funding package includes the underwriting of LOMOA options, a bridging loan and the issue of new options. When combined with the cash repatriated from the Lulo diamond mine in Angola (See ASX announcement 25 May 2017), the funding package leaves Lucapa on track to commence commissioning Mothae in the first quarter of 2018 under a staged, low-risk development plan.



The financier has the right to buy stock at 20c, the number depending on how many options remain unexercised on the 30th of September.
Money for jam: Keep a lid on the sp by judiciously selling at 27-28c. That would discourage a lot of retail investors, who will either sell the options among each other, or let them lapse. The underwriter will then stock up again at 20c. Instant profit of 35 - 40%.


----------



## pixel (27 September 2017)

We shall see on Tuesday what impact, if any, the cash influx (and dilution) has on the company's valuation. At this time, it looks rather positive with resistance 28.5 coming under pressure. I hold.


----------



## pixel (29 September 2017)

Coming up for auction in a few weeks, in time for Christmas, for that "special someone".
Does anybody here intend to join the bidding?


----------



## peter2 (29 September 2017)

Wow after 11 months work, only a 163c gem from a 404c stone. 
I assume that many of the off cuts were used in the left side of the necklace. 
It's an ugly necklace, though perfect for a dual personality.


----------



## pixel (29 September 2017)

peter2 said:


> It's an ugly necklace, though perfect for a dual personality.



Beauty, as always, is in the eye of the beholder.
I wouldn't mind seeing Mrs P wearing it. Now ... where did I put my wallet?

btw, I'm sure the diamonds in the links come from the same February Stone, and any one of them would've made a perfect 6-figure engagement ring.
I tried to find out some more details at the deGrisogono website, but they insist on you registering first, and it's the safest assumption that they'll check your tax records and Forbes rank before they proceed with your registration. I wonder if "Pixel Packer" could get me in?


----------



## pixel (13 October 2017)

Breakout without matching news. "someone knows something" ???







I hold, but wasn't game to buy above my single stock limit.


----------



## pixel (6 November 2017)

Resistance popped.
In the weekend paper, Ellendale and surrounding ground was mentioned, specifically noting Lucapa's drilling nearby. That could be a likely contributor to renewed interest.
I have already collected a double position in recent weeks.


----------



## pixel (10 November 2017)

Monday's breakout bounced off Fib and the gap has now been closed.
Typical Technical Trading stuff, suggesting to me it's been mainly short-term day traders that created - and benefited from - the newly-found volatility.
I hold, and now that the breakout gap has been filled, assume we're back to business as usual.


----------



## FM132 (13 November 2017)

Downloaded a stock recommender app, "Sharerecommender", predicting LOM to rise 0.35.


----------



## pixel (14 November 2017)

FM132 said:


> Downloaded a stock recommender app, "Sharerecommender", predicting LOM to rise 0.35.




When was that report calculated? 

And is it to rise *TO *or *BY another* 35c?


----------



## qldfrog (14 November 2017)

was in far too early....not sure it will make back the losses


----------



## FM132 (14 November 2017)

pixel said:


> When was that report calculated?
> 
> And is it to rise *TO *or *BY another* 35c?



They recommended it yesterday saying it will rise to 35c


----------



## peter2 (17 November 2017)

@pixel that diamond necklace sold for a pretty penny.

"An emerald and diamond necklace set with the largest flawless white diamond ever to come to auction has sold for a world record 33.5 million Swiss francs (US$34 million, A$48m) at a Geneva sale, Christie's said."


----------



## pixel (17 November 2017)

peter2 said:


> @pixel that diamond necklace sold for a pretty penny.
> 
> "An emerald and diamond necklace set with the largest flawless white diamond ever to come to auction has sold for a world record 33.5 million Swiss francs (US$34 million, A$48m) at a Geneva sale, Christie's said."



slightly out of my league, I'm afraid. 
The buyer hasn't been disclosed, or has it now? If it's supposed to be worn by a Magnate's Trophy Wife, he'll probably have to hire a platoon of bodyguards. If it's in the Middle-Eastern region, make that a battalion


----------



## pixel (21 November 2017)

A "Lightbulb Moment" 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01923627

When this morning's announcement mentioned the lowest VWAP over the preceding 15 days, in relation to a debt conversion by the Mothae Financier, I suddenly "got" the reason for the counter-intuitive slump of Lucapa's share price.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2017)

Price continues lower. 

However there is good news for you @pixel . The latest news of the next diamond sale (Feb2018) includes two beauties that would make great earrings for Mrs Pixel. Buy them Feb18 and you've got 10 months to get them cut and mounted into beautiful jewelry in time for Xmas 2018.


----------



## greggles (11 January 2018)

pixel said:


> I hold, but wasn't game to buy above my single stock limit.




LOM doing nicely this morning pixel. Up 30.95% so far today. 

What are your thoughts about the announcement regarding the discovery at Little Spring Creek?


----------



## pixel (11 January 2018)

greggles said:


> LOM doing nicely this morning pixel. Up 30.95% so far today.
> 
> What are your thoughts about the announcement regarding the discovery at Little Spring Creek?



All things being equal, it would have been a very supportive bit of news. As Lucapa is currently unloved, however, I suppose some people took the initial Amateur exuberance as a welcome chance to take profit. Have to admit, I was one of them. But when 25c shaped up as a likely support, I bought them back - kind of a quick-fire self-borrowing Short Sale 

Apart from the suss conditions of the Mothae financing package, another factor came to mind that just might explain why Luca*pa* is faring worse than we think it should: Check out this item from last July that explains why the Canadian Luca*ra* is being sold down:
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tennis-ball-sized-diamond-rough-110101111.html?.tsrc=rss

Some punters, on reading about it, may not even know the difference between the two. Nearology could also raise concern with others. After all, they're both digging around in Southern Africa where, shall we say, government and business partnerships are somewhat variable which lead to the perception of sovereign risk becoming an issue...
If WA's West Kimberley region could produce saleable product, I'm sure the Market would rerate Luca*pa* quick smart. That's why I still hold, opportunistic quickies notwithstanding.


----------



## pixel (12 February 2018)

First Mothae diamonds presented. Up to 6.6ct.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01949500

GL all holders


----------



## pixel (11 April 2018)

Double Bottom - Breakout. 






GL all holders. Hopefully 30c+.
And then, good news of a really big find


----------



## greggles (11 April 2018)

I thought you'd given up on LOM pixel. Good to see it making some solid gains in the last few days.

Appears to be some resistance at 32c. If it can get through that, LOM should be looking good.


----------



## pixel (13 April 2018)

2c jump in the Closing Auction, underpinned by almost 1M volume.
Roll on, Monday 






... and I'm still not giving up, rather keep accumulating


----------



## pixel (3 May 2018)

That should lift the spirits 
I'm already back on.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

LOM make $2.7 million from diamond sales from its Lulo Diamond Project in Angola.


> Lucapa Diamond Company Limited (ASX:LOM) (“Lucapa” or “the Company”) and its partners Empresa Nacional de Diamantes E.P. (“Endiama”) and Rosas & Petalas have completed the first sale of alluvial diamonds for H2 2018 from the Lulo Diamond Project in Angola.
> 
> The parcel of 2,527 carats (Figure 1) achieved gross sale proceeds of US$2.0 million (A$2.7 million), representing an average price per carat of US$800 (A$1,079).


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2019)

LOM appeared in my pm scans today. I haven't seen this one in quite some time. LOM was one of *pixel'*s fav's as he often posted his chart of LOM (with the jaundice yellow boxes). 

My chart shows that LOM has been in a strong down trend for years. Not for me, ever. 







*Pixel* would usually show us a pic of the latest diamonds sold on behalf of LOM. 





This would usually prompt me to ask which one did he buy for his wife.


----------



## sptrawler (7 February 2019)

High risk play. IMO


----------



## peter2 (8 February 2021)

Two years later, price has fallen further and LOM reappears in a scan. The chart looks quite bullish but I'll never invest in a diamond mine. I'm not even tempted to put it in the spec portfolio.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 November 2021)

Broke out this morning...


----------



## BeeDeeStocks (8 March 2022)

HI everyone I'm new to the stocks world but have been following Lucada Diamond Company ASX: LOM and saw they are set to raise $12.5 million, I'll attach the reference link below. So what does this mean in terms of their stocks? Is this an amount they will easily raise or will it take time? Is this good news for the company setting out to raise this much?









						Lucapa Diamond Company (ASX:LOM) to bank $12.5m via institutional placement
					

Lucapa Diamond Company (ASX:LOM) has received firm commitments from its institutional investors and Tribeca Investment Partners to raise $12.5 million to expedite its major exploration programs in Angola and Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au


----------



## redsmartie (28 July 2022)

Big Pink diamond found in Africa by WA miner Lucapa, released to ASX announcement yesterday.









						Largest pink diamond in 300 years discovered in Angola
					

The 170-carat pink diamond is believed to be the largest such gemstone found in 300 years.




					www.smh.com.au
				




holding LOM


----------

